# Waiting for confirmation!



## p-po (21 November 2007)

Not convinced gold is going up yet, nor that base metals are in recovery. I still see more downside.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 November 2007)

i recon your wrong...Gold will have a run his week.


----------

